# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تغییر رشته تحصیلی >  رشته های مهندسی پیام نور ، بدون کنکور..راهنمایی..؟

## farzad0098

سلام و خسته نباشید
من امسال میخوام برای بار دوم کنکور تجربی بدم اما دوست دارم برم یکی از رشته های مهندسی عمران یا برق .... میخواستم ببینم میشه بدون کنکور و بر اساس سوابق توی دانشگاه پیام نور یا آزاد ثبت نام کنم؟ و اینکه کسی اطلاع داره شهریه کامل هر ترم عمران توی دانشگاه پیام نور و آزاد چنده؟

----------


## khansar

ببین تو دفترچه انتخاب رشته بیام نور و سراسری زده.فکر کنم مرداد بیاد بازم تحقیق کن

----------


## farzad0098

up....

----------


## farzad0098

هیچکس اطلاعی نداره؟؟؟؟

----------


## farzad0098

up

----------


## Zahraa.a.p

پارسال که پیام نور بدون کنکور رشته های مهندسی برمیداشت، امسال باید منتظر باشین دفترچه بیاد،
اینم شهریه
فایل پیوست 72776
فک نکنم بیشتر از۶۰۰، ۷۰۰تومن بشه

----------


## Zahraa.a.p

دانشگاه کدوم شهر رو میخواین؟

----------


## Zahraa.a.p

این مال استان خوزستان
فایل پیوست 72779
فایل پیوست 72778

----------


## farzad0098

بله پارسال رو میدونم که میشد ... میخواستم از امسال مطمئن بشم که گویا تا موقعی که دفترچه بیاد برای صبر کرد
یه سوال دیگه اینکه میگن به صورت آزاد یا بر اساس سوابق تحصیلی دانشجو میگیرن چجوریه؟ هرکی زودتر ثبت نام کرد ملاکه یا بعد از ثبت نام از بین داوطلب ها اون تعدادی که نیازه رو انتخاب میکنن؟

----------


## gharibeh

> سلام و خسته نباشید
> من امسال میخوام برای بار دوم کنکور تجربی بدم اما دوست دارم برم یکی از رشته های مهندسی عمران یا برق .... میخواستم ببینم میشه بدون کنکور و بر اساس سوابق توی دانشگاه پیام نور یا آزاد ثبت نام کنم؟ و اینکه کسی اطلاع داره شهریه کامل هر ترم عمران توی دانشگاه پیام نور و آزاد چنده؟


چند وقت پیش از سازمان سنجش پرسیدم گفت میشه بر اساس سوابق تحصیلی رشته های مربوط به ریاضی رو انتخاب کنی،پس از این بابت خیالت راحت باشه، رشته هایی که پارسال بر اساس سوابق تحصیلی پذیرش داشتن، امسال هم به همون منواله، همون جور که اعمال سوابق تحصیلی به صورت قانون در اومده پذیرش یه سری رشته ها بر اساس سوابق هم تقریبا یه قانون نانوشته شده

----------

